# Ultrasound reveals I am "backed up"



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I am having a difficult time lately with my IBS- C. I am scheduled to have a CT scan in the next week to find out more information. In the meantime, I had to have a pelvic ultrasound (e.g., OB- GYN is tracking a fibroid and cyst) and the ultrasound technician stated that I had a lot of "bowel." It seems that my main problem is that I am not evacuating enough. I am having my regular morning BM and I think Im ok until later in the evening I start to bloat. My doctor prescribed Creon in addition to my regular rx of Rubinol & Zegrid twice a day and I was doing good. I started to taper off and now having problems with bloating again. Aside from taking MOM or stool softeners is there anything else that will work at this time?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Help!! I really like to hear from anyone that is not evacuating enough (probably most of us). Is there something I can do everyday (natually) that can avoid the backup? As I stated in my post, I do have a morning BM, but apparently it is not enough.


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome (Oct 22, 2012)

pukka said:


> Help!! I really like to hear from anyone that is not evacuating enough (probably most of us). Is there something I can do everyday (natually) that can avoid the backup? As I stated in my post, I do have a morning BM, but apparently it is not enough.


Happens to me sometimes. Then, I go later in the night or next day.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Every laxative seems to irritate my system it frustrating I know but find the one that is the least irritate and just keep going, I would say that if you are going to the bathroom everyday kiss you lucky stars, because that is a small miracle in and of itself. I wish I had some better advice but this is a major problem for me is that I get jammed up and nothing is working period. I take laxatives because I really don t know what else to do?? I quite confusing to be honest but I keep going and when when ever I lose faith I just fake it. Somebody once said on one of these forums that it will change at some point, everything changes. Even natural laxative like casagra sagra and aloe vera seem to cause pain in my system. The most mild ones I have found are MOM and Lactulose, but when things get really bad I drink a ton of water in the morning it seems to help. I if it get really bad I do an enema not fun but works wonders in an emergency. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

aaltimas1 said:


> Every laxative seems to irritate my system it frustrating I know but find the one that is the least irritate and just keep going, I would say that if you are going to the bathroom everyday kiss you lucky stars, because that is a small miracle in and of itself. I wish I had some better advice but this is a major problem for me is that I get jammed up and nothing is working period. I take laxatives because I really don t know what else to do?? I quite confusing to be honest but I keep going and when when ever I lose faith I just fake it. Somebody once said on one of these forums that it will change at some point, everything changes. Even natural laxative like casagra sagra and aloe vera seem to cause pain in my system. The most mild ones I have found are MOM and Lactulose, but when things get really bad I drink a ton of water in the morning it seems to help. I if it get really bad I do an enema not fun but works wonders in an emergency. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


I have been doing tap water enemas for the past few days. I am scared of doing it everyday, but I need relief. Are you taking MOM everyday?


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey my friend I take MOM everyday when bad this might sound crazy but I mix it with yogurt ? It seem to stop the burning sensation when I take it straight up?? and it seems to help but then I have to take a rest every couple of days because it cause my system to flare up?? I was thinking there are so many natural things you can try? I have tried all or most of them and with little success but here are a few things i have tried: Please try any one because every one is different and you never know, I am starting to believe for myself that I am suffering more from a mental and emotional spiritual block then physical, it just my evolution your journey may be different??

Citrcel- No change
Pyssilum husk- Jammed up city if you cant drink gallons of water??
belly massage- works but you have to be deditcated 
acupuncture- no change
many alternative apporaches natropathic doctors, phychic healers, hypno therapy, I guess I am a healing junky, mediation( this I find some peace in the confusion some days) Native american shamans, counsellors, energy work, recki, yoga, all good things worth looking into 
Flax Seeds- seemed to be the best fibre??
Chia Seeds- seemed to harsh 
ALoe Vera- Not sure if it helped some people swear by it though 
Casagra sagra- works when you really bunged up but its a stimulant laxative
Vit C powder buffered form- Works great but you have to take alot of it and it does seem to be hard on my system
Water power house down some water in the morning skip breakfast and drink like 3 litres of water?? some times works
Prunes-rasins- works but it throws my blood sugars off
Slippery elm root- Seem to help might have to try it again
Aloe vera powder very bitter- this will get you moving real fast but it is a stimulant laxative
Miralax- not have had too much success with this but willing to try again 
Lactoluose- works but only short term for me 
Probiotic- I have tried just about every one on the market limited success??
Ennema bag- This really sucks but it works but it upset my stomach??? Bummer
Some one posted about oxygen powder never tried that one yet but maybe one day soon.
I have tried every consivable diet that I can thing of and that didnt make much differnets for me altough I eat a really bland simple diet
Castor Oil- works but is hard on the bowels
Mineral salts- again works wonders but hard on the bowels in my experiance
I have triend chinese herbals with very little result
Stool softerners like docisate sodium didnt seem to help me much but again I am open minded and I am will to revisit any one of these options
High fiber diet, worked for a while but it cause such tremendous pain I could not stand it !! 
Mineral Oil- not much help for what ever reason
Senna cod- messes my system up 
Stimulant laxative are to harsh for me 
Having fun dancing seems to get things moving but I don't do that as much as I should
Triptala east Indian constipation relief didn't seem to do much??
I have a fast metabolic rate if I could I would drink alot more water frist thing in the morning but I have to keep eating or I lose weight rapidly 
Flax seed tea seemed to help me one day when I just drank that and nothing else??
Marshmellow root tea- didn't give it enough time to see if it would really help??
Oils of many kinds- no success
EM drinks- supposedly the most powerful probiotic made??
I could go on there are some things for you to look at.
Castor oil pack on my stomach this seems to of help?? Should try that again just that it take alot of time you have to use a heating pad

Doing the enema every day can be really hard, it takes so much time, and it can cause a dependents if used to long, but if you have to then you have to, I struggle every time i have to do that, I try to play some nice music and take my time, and use the least about of water as I can, the more water I put in the more gas and pain I get?? I would suggest you get to a doctor ASAP, if this is going on for a long time, maybe they can get you to a specialist ? I know that drudgery of daily enemas man, I guess it is an experience of life but it can get really tiresome? Anyways the best thing I can say is that really bad times get better sooner or later, just hang on to the positive aspects of your life and continue to focus on what you are able to do rather then what you cant do. Don t get me wrong I have bad days too but something keeps me going, it too insane not to have a purpose or lesson in it for me?? Also remember you are not alone, there are thousands of people with this same problem. Bottom line I believe is that this IBS-c for me has been a calling for me to be a more spiritual person?? I fought against this but now I am okay with this idea, I am making small steps spiritually and that is been my primary focus these days. Good Luck and God ( all that can not be know or understood) Bless and keep going.


----------



## romac (Dec 1, 2010)

Pukka, the technician was probably saying you had an especially long bowel, not commenting on the content. I got the same comment from the radiologist when I had a scan. There was more intestine crammed in than most people have. I was told that this wasn't important medically, but I've heard of several people now with IBS and "long bowels." Who's to say there isn't a connection to our common difficulties in the IBS area?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW!!! I have tried a few on your list, but there is many more to try The sad part about IBS-C is that no method or medication works for an extended period of time (> 2 years), Thank you for sharing your this list.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

romac said:


> Pukka, the technician was probably saying you had an especially long bowel, not commenting on the content. I got the same comment from the radiologist when I had a scan. There was more intestine crammed in than most people have. I was told that this wasn't important medically, but I've heard of several people now with IBS and "long bowels." Who's to say there isn't a connection to our common difficulties in the IBS area?


Good point. Could my my "specially long bowel" have something to do with my problems with incomplete evacuation. Could surgery fix my problem?


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

The doctors I have seen don't want to do any type of surgery unless you cant go at all, I am feeling frustrated that is why I have started to approach my problem spiritually, and emotionally. I am not getting anywhere with the doctors, and the medications, this IBS I know is a blessing in disguise for me because its forcing me to let go of my ego dominated life. I am in a state of total confusion in my life right now because I believed so deeply that just through effort and endurance that I could find a way to heal myself. In the confusion I find the only place that make sense is in the present moment??? It sounds insane probably because a part of me is insane. I know believe that if I can find my inner source of being that I will find peace of mind and the IBS can do what ever it wants. The hard part about this journey for me is how do I deal with the condition, it is still a reality of my life??
This IBS is still causing me great amounts of pain and sadness I wish I could just accept it for what it is but this might be a journey of a lifetime, my intention is still to heal body mind and spirit but I have to choose to be present right now and content regardless of the out come. As far as surgery goes I am going to ask my specialist next time I see her right point blank if this might be an option.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried a Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction Class? Some of those can be really helpful and could help you expand on the mindfulness (being in the present moment thing) that seems to be helping you.

I've met Dr. Jeff Brantley at Duke for my health coach training and he has some books as well (the five good minutes series seems to be really good).

http://www.amazon.com/Five-Good-Minutes-Your-Body/dp/1572245964/ref=la_B001JRZ260_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1352676161&sr=1-7 is one of them.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea I have taken a mindfulness based stress reduction class as well as numerous other meditation retreats and mindfulness courses. Basically I live much like a monk these days, I have dedicated myself to being more present and mindful, I have run into some serious confusion with regards to my mediation practice, I have recently read some of Eckart Tolle, he talks about something called the pain body it was very interesting, I know that I carry a very dense pain body, he speaks about this as it almost becomes a living entity, I related to this big time. That it lives in us and needs to be feed by us to stay activated in our lives very interesting idea.The confusion is that I was doing a type of mediation called Vipassana, this was supposedly taught by the Buddha, I don t seem to be making progress with being able to stay present to my pain body when its activated. I am contemplating trying out some different meditation practices, some one told me that it I may need to use a different type of mediation to develop more mind power??? Its seems like my only hope is to go with in myself to hold in awareness this pain body, it seems to want to create more pain ?? Anyways confused everybody that reads this probably, on a positive note I went to the bathroom this morning Yee Haw.


----------

